# what to plant for a 75gal



## frozenblade (Oct 10, 2006)

recently setup a 75 gallon with 2.3wpg and diy co2 yeast. Just wondering any recommendation for plants? I currently have taiwan moss, java fern, and vals. Do you think Blyxa Japonica can survive in this tank? Thanks!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 75g with 2.56wpg....it grows just about anything I put in there. I keep thinking that because it's under 3wpg that it's just medium light. However many plants which are listed as requiring high light do admirably well. I keep Ludwigea sp. 'Guinea' and it gets a fantastic red coloration, as do Pogostemon stellatus 'Broadleaf' and Ammannia gracilis; all grow great with strong coloration. I've grown TONS of Blyxa japonica and under 2.5wpg it has a deep bronzing on the leaves. So I think you could grow it with 2.3.

As I've often read the wpg ratio tends to break down on small tanks and on big tanks...so 75 is starting to hit big and therefore I think my 2.5wpg grows much more.

That said, I'm sure most experince folks responding will reiterate - over and over--DIY CO2 just won't cut it. I've been there, DONE THAT, and I'm sure you'll have heaps of challenges trying to provide enough CO2 with a DIY method. At 75 gallons you'll practically end up either buying stock in the sugar plantations....or just surrender early, save yourself the trouble, and invest in a pressurized system from the get-go.

Initially I was quite wary and intimidated by the mechanisms of a pressurized set-up so I tried DIY and could never get the algae under control. I tried a two bottle hook up, I tried better, expensive yeast. I finally took much helpful encouragement from some members of the local planted tank club (PAPAS) and made the plunge into pressurized CO2, I never looked back...and I am so pleased with how the tank runs and the varieties of plants which grow superbly.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Blyxa j will do good in your tank. It just may not grow to its full potential or get the reddish hue, but it will live. Never hurts to try!


----------



## frozenblade (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for the info! I just dont have enough money to get another pressurized system (I just got one for my 55gallon) so I will see how it goes


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

frozenblade said:


> thanks for the info! I just dont have enough money to get another pressurized system (I just got one for my 55gallon) so I will see how it goes


I think the DIY CO2 will be the only problem you will have with your tank 

Is it possible to get a 2-way splitter and use one CO2 cylinder for both tanks? I do this with a 3-way splitter for my tanks. If the tanks are far apart or it is not feasible, I would put the CO2 on the 75g and use the DIY on the 55g. It will be much easier to DIY a 55g than a 75g


----------



## meowmix7903 (Oct 12, 2006)

I like Anubias congensis because it's tough as old boots!


----------

